# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  Dvd Alfa Laval για φυγοκεντρικους καθαριστες

## dxeno

Συναδελφοι , είχαμε στο πλοιο ενα dvd της alfa laval που εδειχνε και εξηγουσε πολυ ομορφα τον τροπο λειτουργιας
του μηχανηματος. Φευγοντας δεν μου εκοψε να το κοπιαρω. Μηπως το εχει κανεις ?

----------


## Eng

Επανω στο πλοιο  εχουμε το dvd manual του τυπου του separator που εχει το πλοιο. Αυτο υπαρχει και online σε διαφορα site. Αλλα διεθκρινιζω, αναφερομαι σε manual του εκαστωτε μοντελου του διαχωριστηρα. Δεν ξερω λοιπον αν εννοεις κατι τετοιο ή καποιο αλλο διαφημιστικο dvd.

----------


## dxeno

Οχι συνάδελφε. Αναφέρομαι σε ενα dvd που είχε γενικά τον τροπο λειτουργιας του μηχανήματος με animation
και σχηματικά. Απο που μπαινει το λαδι , απο που βγαινει , το νερο , το μπλοφαρισμα , τους δισκους , 
τις δεκαρες , ολο το σύστημα σχηματικα και animated πως δουλευει το πραγμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μήπως το έχουν στην αντιπροσωπία στην Ελλάδα; Δοκίμασε να τους πάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο ή να πεταχτείς από εκεί. Τα στοιχεία της αντιπροσωπίας είναι *εδώ*.

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. Θα ηθελα σε παρακαλω να μας πεις αν το dvd το θελεις για συλλεκτικη χρηση η πληροφοριες για την λειτουργια του.Θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι η πρωτη περιπτωση γιατι προκειται για συναδελφο που εισουν μπαρκαρισμενος.

----------

